# The silly things our goats show how much they love us



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought this would be a fun thread...what silly or sweet things do your goats do to show they love you?

After every milking our Lamancha Gloria belches in my face and then proceeds to clean my neck, face and ears with sticky licking. Now after she is done with that she bites my right ear lobe, but I think that is because she is jealous that I have ears and she doesn't. 

Kiwi another goat follows me everywhere and calls me "maw mm". I am constantly reminding her that just because I don't answer her immediately I did hear her call my name! 

Lol I love the goats!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Flossie always comes into their stall while I'm cleaning it and she takes a nibble of baking soda, a nibble of minerals, and then a little drink of water and then she leaves. It is so sweet...it's like she is saying "thanks mom for putting this stuff out for us". She does it every day!


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

My ritual each evening when I get home from work is to go spend some time with the Nubians. As I walk to their field, I call out to them. One of my girls, Prudence, will ALWAYS answer me no matter what she's doing. So her answering "maah" will sometimes be a bit garbled if her mouth is full, or a little stuttering if she's jumping around, or even gurgly if she's getting a drink - but she never fails to let me know she's glad I'm coming out. It warms my heart.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

April that is just tooo funny!! A mouthful of hay or water & she answers you!

One of the Boers has a long loud bellow that lasts several seconds when she thinks it feeding time. Like she's being tortured.
She's also a clean water freak. Always the first one at the water tub before it can get full. She doesnt care if the hose is still running & the water is moving around in circles.

The slightest noise from the laundry rm which leads to the back porch service door puts all of them in an awful ruckus.
Somebody else knows the only reason Im out there is so she can rub her face on mine. Never mind that I am bending over picking up a dog bowl or something.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My favorite doeling is Snowbelle, a SaaMancha. She's not a year old yet, but she's as big as her mother. As her dam is 'up in years', she didn't make as much milk last kidding as necessary, so Snowbelle was bottle fed supplementally. She is VERY gentle and friendly.

Every time we go into the goat yard, Snowbelle greets us and stands *right* in front of us, waiting for pets, head rubs and scratches.

Her mother, Princess, is very haughty, but I've been wooing her with cookies. She now stands with her nose over the dutch door of the milk room and gazes at me with soft eyes, begging for a cookie.

One of our triplet Mini-Mancha bucklings is a lap goat. We take the goat herd out to browse, and we sit in lawn chairs to read while the goats are filling their tummies. Ducky, the buckling, hops in any lap available, cuddles down, and takes a nap.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

these are such sweet stories! Betty, my first ever goat, calls out to us whenever she sees us come outside, if we don't answer right away, she calls again until we do. Then the others all call out, kind of like the Waltons show. My nubian, Petunia, after I finish milking her will go face to face with me with such gentle eyes then start licking my neck.
The babies all fight over who gets to get in our laps first. I love my goats.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Of course Sugar greats me whenever she see's me and makes sure she gets scritches first, Gypsy is still skittish but when we are done milking she bumps her nose on mine. Now this is new but Inga and Amron were feeling their oats and were jumping and running by me( very active ND's) so I hid behind the wood fence as they were trying to find me, I jumped out "BOO" and they took off, we did this for about 5 minutes, never knew goats liked games like that. Really made my day


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

All our kids from this year love to nibble at our pants legs and take hay from our hands. 

Fancy, our Doberman marked goat, must have her eyes scratched after every milking. She is incredibly standoffish otherwise. This is the only time she shows affection.

Dew will lick me, any time she can. 

Our newest, B-Berry, even gets in on the action. She likes to come up to the gate and holler for us to come and pet her.

I love my goaties!!!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Our Clementine will always call back if you call her name. They can hear us from the front door so it's fun to show kids that are visiting "Our goats talk to us" - then call "Cleeeementine" and immediately hear her obnoxious "Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa". Guess what breed she is 

When Clem was younger, she would jump the fence and bounce around the basketball court with the boys when they were playing. She would also dance with my daughter if DD would dance in front of her and say "dance Clementine". I have pics to prove it.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Trample 16 yo daughters! LOL!! (the whole herd decided it was dinner time when my dd tried to leave the pen earlier this evening- chaos ensued and did not finish until all of them had their grain - out of order to boot!!) Amazing how changing the routine can cause all kinds of mess. At one point we had 4 kids and 3 does roaming free).

On the serious side, my senior doe, Xquisite, will stand and call "maaaaaa" until she sees me- doesn't matter who else is around - she stands in the same place and calls to me.


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Love these stories!

An elderly gal we lost last winter was so friendly she'd forgo food for pettings. I don't think I have a single pic of the kids in the goat yard (and I have a bunch LOL) that doesn't have her in it. She just LOVED the kids, especially my dd. The feeling was mutual 


If the goats are in the stall, Loopa will stand up on the side, staring over the partition to watch me. She isn't an overly friendly girl, but if I'm in the barn or in the garden, she wants to know what I'm doing. 

The other goats I have are all pretty recent. Jay is still skittish, so he isn't really attached to me at all (which is ok in a buck for me). The babies are babies, and LOVE me. One nibbles my hair constantly. The other one likes to climb all over me, and occasionally give me 'kisses'. Both fight over lap space. 

The very newest girl likes me, but certainly doesn't love me yet. But I LOVE when she's on the milkstand being milked, and she'll swing her head around with a mouthful of grain to look at me all gooey eyed, and maybe nibble my shirt just a bit. LOL. (she'll also suck my fingers, which I find hilarious)


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Yea, goats are so fun. 

No matter where I am, visible or not, when I call to Suzie she will answer. While at the neighbors' house I told them that she talks to me. I did a loud and long Ssssuuuuuzzziiiiii and immediately, she answered. They asked how did I know it was Suzie. 

I realized that I know their voices as well. If I call Tesoro he'll not only answer but come to the nearest fence. Sometimes Bridget will answer to someone else's name and I turn my back to her. But Bridget knows that she is second out the gate to be milked and pouts if she isn't. She won't even put her snout into the food bucket until I cajole her to eat. Queen Suzie first so Bridget doesn't want to be first, and literally snorts if Clarisa jumps in behind Suzie. Yea, my goats love me.. and it seems not just because they get treats and real food from me.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I love all these stories! I am going to have to take a picture of Billie Jean, my husband claims she looks like a velasa raptor dinosaur. Lol


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

LaManchaPaul said:


> Yea, goats are so fun.
> 
> But Bridget knows that she is second out the gate to be milked and pouts if she isn't. She won't even put her snout into the food bucket until I cajole her to eat. Queen Suzie first so Bridget doesn't want to be first, and literally snorts if Clarisa jumps in behind Suzie. Yea, my goats love me.. and it seems not just because they get treats and real food from me.


This is our farm, too!!! Dew has been moved to 3rd to be milked, and she is really put out about it. She still has mastitis this year & icky tasting milk, so she's milked last. Anyway, she does not like the fact that B-Berry is 2nd and she is not anymore. I don't know what we're going to do when the doelings freshen and have to be milked too. Either she'll go first & I'll just dump her milk out in the chicken yard in their pan then give the pail a rinse, or she'll have to go last, poor thing!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Our goat yard here in Texas is smaller than we like, but just outside the gate is an area behind our house that is deep in spring clover. We've run a portable electric net fence around the clover, and every afternoon about 3:00 PM, we go to the goat yard, sing them a song, and let them out. As you know with goats, when you do things two days in a row, it becomes tradition. They now await us at the gate.

They come out dancing and bells a-jingle. 

We have lawn chairs set up in the clover, and we sit and read. The kids spend about half of the time jumping in and out of our laps, nibbling our books, knocking over our drinks and chewing on our sleeve edges. 

The does range out, heads down, knowing they are safe as they stuff themselves on fresh clover. 

We started them out with just a twenty minute foray, and slowly increased the time in the green forage to allow their digestions to adjust. Now, the herd queen stays out about thirty minutes, then retires to the shade to chew her cud. The rest stay out about forty five minutes. 

When it's time to go in, we sing another song and start them toward the gate. They straggle in, the kids usually last, having to jump on and off various obstacles before being rounded up and safely behind the gate again.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Orange is our herd queen, but she's been number three in the milk line this spring because she stood by the kid pen next to her buckling instead of coming to the milk house door as she used to. 

Orange's kid left for a new home this afternoon about 1:30. This evening, for the first time this lactation, when we approached the milk house, Orange planted herself at the door. She's obviously back in charge of the number one spot in the milk line.

Cocoa came around me, expecting to be first, saw Orange, and came to a halt. She (I swear) frowned at Orange, looked back at me with an "OH SHUCKS" expression, and turned away.

Just how smart are they?


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

With our NDs small size, they can get into all kinds of trouble.

If I'm sitting down on the ground, Tango will fling his front end in my lap while he stands with his hind end up in the air. It's like his front end is lying down and his back end is standing. He'll then sigh, close his eyes and chew his cud.

If my back is to Peanut and he feels he's not getting enough attention, he'll grab a bite of my hair and tug it to get my attention. When I turn around, he'll be standing on three legs, holding a back leg in midair to get his dewclaws scratched. If I don't react immediately, he'll motion with his head in the direction of his hoof. If I say, "show me where, Pea," he'll toss his head up and down and point again. It's hilarious. This is the same goat who, when he doesn't want to be led, he'll lie down. When I mock scold him and say "Pea! Get up!" he rolls over on his side and looks at me upside down. Imagine that in the show ring 

And Brownie will walk onto my lap (sitting on the ground), fall over on his side on my legs and then stretch his nose up into my hair. And then fall asleep. Snoring.

Good lord, I love my goats!


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I love these stories!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Keep them coming!!
I am getting my first goats (bottle babies) on Wednesday and these storiesa are so much better than the 'Help bloat!' or "sick goat" or 'we lost a bottle baby"
These make me actually look forward to their arrival here.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Billie Jean is my sons almost year old lamancha doe, she was given to him by a well known breeder here in CO. The thing is I am wondering how Jaci knew that BIllie would be a great match for Liam; that goat will follow him every where, runs beside him when he rides his bike, they share popcorn for snack and just love each other.


----------



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

I too love these stories.
One of my boys always has to give me kisses right on the lips to greet me. He also does it to anyone that will bend down to give him a pat on the head. It really amuses people. "Did you see that? that goat gave me a kiss" People just do not know how affectionate goats can be.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I was watching my parents house the other day, watching for hay customers while my mom rode her horse. I was up the hill at my house building a pen for lambs when I saw this guy doing what looked like very strange things at their hay barn. I had put Billie Jean, Charlotte and kIwi out to browse and so I went jogging down the hill to check this man out, so did Billie and ChArlotte and Kiwi, here I am with a "gang" and when we got down there all three surrounded this man and kept him stuck next to his car, turned out it was a county assesor, taking measurements on the new barn... He was very nervous about the goats. Lol Silly goats!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

We have several goats that leg massage us. We go out and they proceed to rub their heads all over you. They usually stop if you pet them, so they seem to be doing it to get you to pet them.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

chickenista said:


> Keep them coming!!
> I am getting my first goats (bottle babies) on Wednesday and these storiesa are so much better than the 'Help bloat!' or "sick goat" or 'we lost a bottle baby"
> These make me actually look forward to their arrival here.


I promise you will have no regrets!!! (just don't feed replacer LOL!)


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, Trub checks to see if I was foolish enough to wear my Birkies out to the goat yard. If I am wearing sandals, she steps on my foot.

Affectionately, of course. LOL!

Nah, really, she only did that yesterday -- twice. But I don't think it was on purpose. 

I don't think she does anything lately to show affection. She's still being a poop about getting on her milk stand in the morning. But we lowered it yesterday, and that seems to have helped.

A little.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

Celestial(my first doeling born in my herd) is a yearling, and will come over and sit in my lap when im in the pasture, shes too big to do that now, but doesn't know it! Yasmine will say hello and good bye to me every day, even when shes eating or drinking. she also grooms me(my hands, face, neck, anything) when im milking or sitting out in the pasture.


----------



## FamilyGoat (Jun 4, 2015)

I am a new goat owner. If you had asked me 15 years ago if I would have anything to do with this lifestyle I probably would have said "NO. FREAKIN. WAY!" I now have two twin female LaMancha kids, Anya and Petals. They are the loves of my life. Only once have I ever been so connected to a fur kid, my cat Ting, but she passed in 2013. I love you, Tingy! I couldn't sleep last night, as usual, so I researched about them for hours. Their living conditions haven't been ideal, but that changes today! I am putting the finishing touches on their new home and it's alllll gravy! I'm so excited that I couldn't sleep, but I'll be waking them soon. A bit earlier than usual because I'm going to spend the morning with them until the sun is fully up. Then it's on to painting. 

Anyways, my Petals will walk in between my legs and rest her body against my leg. Then she starts rearing her head backwards and proceeds to nibble at my butt!(She almost always approaches from the front). I can't stand it as it tickles, so I have to move or gently push her head away and pet her. Soon after, there is Anya expecting me to make room!

Anya is particularly fond of head scratches and LOVES to push her head against my hand or leg. I always bend down so that I can be close to them when they eat so I can hear their cute little munching sounds. Petals always gives me a nose to nose sniff and then goes back to chowing down. They follow me everywhere I go and call out for me fairly often in the day. One peep of my voice and they will call to "mama"(even though I'm a guy). They looooove to give me "hugs" by standing up on me, but I'm trying to train them not to. I might not be able to withstand 300 pounds pushing against me when they are full grown. :hysterical: I have had the privilege of having my ear lobe nibbled once and Anya always nibbles my finger with the front of her mouth. She knows I won't let her get it by her back teeth.

If I think of any more sweet things they do I'll be sure to post them. *raises an invisible glass* HERE'S TO GOATS! The link below is a picture of me with my girls on May 4th of 2015.

http://i.imgur.com/lcRO8FN.jpg


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ezekiel's Garde said:


> This is our farm, too!!! Dew has been moved to 3rd to be milked, and she is really put out about it. She still has mastitis this year & icky tasting milk, so she's milked last. Anyway, she does not like the fact that B-Berry is 2nd and she is not anymore. I don't know what we're going to do when the doelings freshen and have to be milked too. Either she'll go first & I'll just dump her milk out in the chicken yard in their pan then give the pail a rinse, or she'll have to go last, poor thing!


Poor thing. How long has she had mastitis?


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

I can't bend my left knee very well, so I tend to bend from the waist when weeding. My doe Derby walks up behind me, puts her head between my legs then twists her head around to look me in the eye as if asking, "What 'cha doin' there Mom? Good thing there's not much traffic on our road.


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

This thread is so refreshing! I can't wait until I can add to the cute stories!
I plan to get 2 doelings with next year's kidding. My request has been acknowledged. I am SO excited by this ....and then somebody says to me, "ever raise goats before?" Then they say "you'll see" HA! I want to print out every story and carry it around with me!
Thank you all for sharing your goat stories


----------

